# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal public transport >  IoT shuttle, Bosch, Stuttgart, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - Bosch

----------


## Airicist

Bosch IoT shuttle at CES 2019

Published on Jan 10, 2019




> Automated, connected, electrified: the Bosch IoT shuttle demonstrates a whole new kind of mobility.

----------


## Airicist

The IoT Shuttle at the #BoschCES 2019 booth

Published on Jan 11, 2019




> What better place to discuss the future of mobility than inside an automated, connected, and electrified shuttle? That's why Jon Rettinger from TechnoBuffalo shared a ride with Bosch's CDO for Mobility Solutions, Bernd Heinrichs at the #BoschCES booth to have a closer look at the multiple solutions from Bosch.

----------


## Airicist

Bosch Internet of Things IOT Shuttle demonstration (self driving car)

Published on Jan 19, 2019




> While attending CES, I saw a demonstration from Bosch of a self driving car that could transport passengers, return for charging, and sync with the internet of things (other Bosch devices) to make your life easier. It was a neat demo and really got my mind going about all of the possibilities in IOT.

----------

